# TintBox 2.0 2010 Scion xB



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm starting a build log. First off I would like to thank some people. Req thank you for your hospitality and skills. Turbo5upra thanks for riding shot gun and your skills as well. This will be a ongoing install. Hopefully get the rear of the car done in the next couple weeks. Now for pictures. If you have any questions feel free to ask.








[/URL][/IMG]











 1/4 Pan Head Screws Nylock Nuts



 Quater inch panels for sealing up some holes in the doors.

 Panels installed



 Sound deadner being applied

 Door Panel Dead

 Running 14 gauge with techflex and heatshrink



 Door is dead


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

What's up with all the yeti pics


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Moar pics nao!!

Looks good!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

More pictures of the doors and such.

 Factory tweeter. Pop out factory grille and drop in Jl C5 tweeters.

 Pillars from a previous install.

 C5 installed techflex and Heat shrinked





 C5 tweeter installed





 Install birch baffle coated in resin.

 Treated to be water resistant

 Baffle installed and acoustical foam in place

 Jl Audio C5 Coax in 

 Factory door panel back on.


----------



## b.w.1974 (Feb 12, 2013)

looks great, I deadened everything on my xb, except the doors and I need to do this now. What sub stage are you running


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Old enclosure from previous build. Getting a hair cut.

 Fits like a glove

 Box is complete

The sub box is temporary. I'm going to do a fiberglass enclosure and amp rack as time permits.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Grommet for 0 gauge power wire.

 Grommet installed on driver's side firewall.

 Wire wrapped in techflex and heat shrink ends. Custom mount for the fuse holder. It's mounted where the stock air box used to be.

 0 gauge chassis ground.



 Ground for the distribution block. Used a existing mount. Secured with Jl Audio ground lug.

 Power routing to the rear of the xB.

 Power running down the center of the xB.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Fiber optic cable and remote wire.

 Three runs of speaker are running down both sides of the outer rails. Extra ran for a later date.

 Usb cable for the processor. Wrap in techflex going to the center console. Now you can plug the laptop into the factory port.

 Driver's side speaker run. Barrier strips were secure behind the kick panel. 



 Passenger side


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Old amp rack.

 2 Jl Audio 600/4 HD's, 1 Jl audio 1200/1, Audison block and Mosconi 6 to 8.

 Reconfigured temporary amp rack. This is under the sub box for now.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! That is one super clean build.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

chithead said:


> Wow! That is one super clean build.


Thank you. My last install was an older body style xB. I had zr800's in the dash and coax in the kicks. Tweeters in a pillars. Sounded incredible! This time around I'm going for a different approach. Less is more. I hope!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That is usually the case... it's amazing how good a lot of simple systems sound!!!


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

I love clean wiring. Pretty sick gear too, let us know how it sounds :rockon:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

For A quick phase setup and some quick level setting its pretty impressive... Height is about 5-6" above the dash with a slight drop on the driver side... Tonally the c5's kick butt for a mid level setup! Can't wait till it has a real tune and the hatch is finished!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> For A quick phase setup and some quick level setting its pretty impressive... Height is about 5-6" above the dash with a slight drop on the driver side... *Tonally the c5's kick butt for a mid level setup!* Can't wait till it has a real tune and the hatch is finished!


Ill make sure to let Mark E know that he's running a mid level set up

Mark actually recommended the C5 65 over the ZR65

but good job on the progress on the Xb. cant wait to see when all finished


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice! Keep up the good work.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

you can see a REQ in one of those shots!

i was actually impressed with the midbass that the C6's gave off - i dont know if that was due to the deadening done properly, the speakers themselves, or a combination. its unusual that speakers that are playing that high (5khz crossover) will be able to sound good that low (~80hz).

it was challenging getting all the work done in two days with all the limitations we had. it was SUPER hot\humid. the weather wasnt permitting on the first day, kept needing things at the hardware store, daylight running out, mosquitoes preying on us - and then the fact that the amps werent going to fit where we wanted them to go from the start (under the back seats).

all thats left really is to tidy up a few loose ends and build the actual amp rack and sub box 

it was a blast mike. i had a great weekend with you and brian here chipping away at the car! i am glad i could help!




there *are* way more pictures than that


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

wow looks like it came out great! i can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

You did another Scion?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes I did. I'll post more misc. pictures in the morning. I can't believe the simplicity of speaker locations and the way that sounds. I'm loving the two way set up for the front stage at that moment. Coming from 8's in the dash and 6.5's in the kicks from my previous car. I'm impressed to say the least.


----------



## b.w.1974 (Feb 12, 2013)

that is a very clean neat build. Looks great


----------



## b.w.1974 (Feb 12, 2013)

are those subs the new 10tw5?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thats all i took on my cell phone haha.

silver mk4 GTi - my car
blue mk6 golf - my wife's car
blue chevy custom - NavyChief's truck
silver mazdaspeed3 - Rokusek's ride, next in line for a full stereo build




b.w.1974 said:


> are those subs the new 10tw5?


JL Audio 13TW5's to be exact. i think they are SVC 3ohm
https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&sa=X&ei=jDfnUbLkDIv69gTuoIHoBg&ved=0CL8BELkk


----------



## b.w.1974 (Feb 12, 2013)

cool, I like those since they take up hardly no room.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

The skull shifter didn't make it in the new ride?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Gary Mac said:


> The skull shifter didn't make it in the new ride?


it did... then this one got stuck on and wont come off lol


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Gary Mac said:


> The skull shifter didn't make it in the new ride?


What's up? Not this time around!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

tintbox said:


> Yes I did. I'll post more misc. pictures in the morning. I can't believe the simplicity of speaker locations and the way that sounds. I'm loving the two way set up for the front stage at that moment. Coming from 8's in the dash and 6.5's in the kicks from my previous car. I'm impressed to say the least.


8s in the dash... in the first-generation xB? :O


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes sir. I'll look for a pic.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG] Old xB Jl Audio ZR 800 in the factory dash location

C5 6.5 in the kick. behind the factory kick panel


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> 8s in the dash... in the first-generation xB? :O


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1759671-post9.html


You actually commented in the original thread

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...pment-my-car/139529-jl-zr800-2-way-setup.html


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

req said:


> JL Audio 13TW5's to be exact. i think they are SVC 3ohm
> https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&sa=X&ei=jDfnUbLkDIv69gTuoIHoBg&ved=0CL8BELkk


Correct on the woofer. But they aren't SVC 3 ohm. they do come in dual 2 or dual 4 ohm config, though.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good times!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Correct on the woofer. But they aren't SVC 3 ohm. they do come in dual 2 or dual 4 ohm config, though.


Single coil- didn't meter them tho so I couldn't guess as to the impedance.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Did they change them? When we had JL a couple years ago, I could SWEAR the 13TW5's were single 3ohm too.

Edit: If they're the 1st gen, they're 3 ohm:

http://www.jlaudio.com/car-audio-subwoofer-drivers-discontinued-tw5

Jay


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Did they change them? When we had JL a couple years ago, I could SWEAR the 13TW5's were single 3ohm too.
> 
> Edit: If they're the 1st gen, they're 3 ohm:
> 
> ...


they are 1st batch of the G2, if I remember right. Took forever to get


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

The 13tw's are the first generation. I got them new in the box from another forum member.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Did they change them? When we had JL a couple years ago, I could SWEAR the 13TW5's were single 3ohm too.
> 
> Edit: If they're the 1st gen, they're 3 ohm:
> 
> ...


You're right. Thought mike had the 2nd gen.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

fun!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1759671-post9.html
> 
> 
> You actually commented in the original thread
> ...


Well, it's been a while... and image hosts are blocked at work, so I can't see the thread content


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking at an inverter to run my laptop for tuning. Anybody have any creative ideas? I need something small. I would like to mount it under the console. Or should I just get the plug into the cig type?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

this is what i got with a quick google search.

Whistler 2013 - TopTenREVIEWS

that first one, the whistler looks good because you can cut off the cigarette lighter deal, and then put an inline fuse on it, and hook it up to the accessory +12v harness or go straight to the battery with it.

but anything like that should work fine as long as the amperage output is higher than the rating on your laptops power supply\inverter. 

or you can be a boss and buy a DC-DC power adapter that plugs into the cigarette lighter, and does not use a 120vac power inverter.

High Reliability Auto to Laptop DC/DC Converter for all computer models.


i think im going to buy one of those lol. just look a the brick on your power cord. it should say something like;

INPUT: 120VAC @ 5A @ 60HZ
OUTPUT: 12V @ 1.5A










what you are interested in is the output. find a power DC-DC supply that matches that output voltage\current and has the same size plug as your laptop and you should be golden.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I found this one.

Amazon.com : Hipower DC Car Automobile Power Adapter Charger For Acer Aspire V5-571P-6887, V5-571P-6888, V5-571PG-9814, 5335-2257 Laptop Notebook Computers : Electronics


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

hell yes. if that has the same specifications as your laptop and has the same DC barrel jack on the end as your current power inverter - that would be PERFECT. put it in your laptop bag, and you can tune RTA style in anyones car and never need an extension cable!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you. I was going to hard wire it. But why? No need to.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Correct on the woofer. But they aren't SVC 3 ohm. they do come in dual 2 or dual 4 ohm config, though.


I wish JL made those new TW3 woofers in single 4-ohm windings. The upcoming 12", with a single 4-ohm coil, would let me greatly shrink the height of my amp rack and enclosure


----------



## b.w.1974 (Feb 12, 2013)

I need to check out the new tw3's, I really need something with a thin mount compared to my current 10w6v3


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I truly love the simplicity of the system. I love the fact that I don't expect alot from previous builds. But I'm getting alot!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

tintbox said:


> I truly love the simplicity of the system. I love the fact that I don't expect alot from previous builds. But I'm getting alot!


So when do we do fiberglass?? I really like doing glass work. Since I moved to VA, I have done new kicks, new a-pillars and a center console enclosure.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

And how's it sound???


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Did a little tuning over the weekend. WOW! I'm impressed with the way a simple 2 way sounds when installed properly. Over the next couple weeks I will swapping processors. As well as taking on of the 600/4 out.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Simple 2 way??? Are you picking on the c5's


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

having 300x2 to the 6.5's, he decided it just isnt needed. couple that with the available room under the rear seat will only fit two amps. so it is a logical choice to remove the third amp to make the installation make sense.

if it really sounds that good, theres no need to change whats working!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Are those the C5-650 woofers? I have a couple of those that I can't wait to get hooked up in the doors of my 1st-gen xB


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

They are the JL C-5 Coax's. I had them from a previous install. Not using the tweeter in this set up.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

iirc the woofer from the c5 is the same in the coax sans dustcap


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah what he said!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump for a great sounding simple system and a great dude!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Whoa! What did I miss?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I wanted to bring this thread up from the dead. Mike's xB sounds GREAT. The JL set is wicked and the midbass is ASTOUNDING. If you haven't heard it, please do, you'll like it. Did I mention the JL midbass' are amazing. Damn fine install Mike, I really enjoyed hearing it at the NC meet.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Simplicity at it finest!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I like a good two-way! Thanks for compliments.


----------



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

I want to 2nd the opinion that it sounds amazing!!! and thanks for taking the time at the NC meet to help me tune my car!!!!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

It was a pleasure meeting you. Thanks.


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Good looking build Mike. Really solid install and good components. I would like to hear it. A local guy has the same car. I'll show him yours...


----------

